# NASCAR Tire



## rangerheave (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello all,

Im new to the forum and this will be my first post. I am a huge NASCAR fan and last season I bought a tire from Dale Jr's racing shop. My plan is to cut it just less than half way through the center and turn it into a wall hanging. In the center, I am trying to decide if I want to put a dart board for the man-cave, a cork board or maybe a mirror.

My question are these:

1. Will a simple cutting disk on a dremel be adequate to cut through the rubber and strands of metal inside the tire and produce the type of neat cut Im looking for? Its not wood so Im assuming it cant be sanded and smoothed.

2. What would be the best way to mount this so that I will retain its shape? My fear is that once its cut, it may lose its structural integrity and get flimsy on me.

3. Which ever I decide to go with for a center fixture, what would be a good way to attach/mount it to the interior of the tire?

Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

You could probably have pretty good luck cutting it with a recip saw and a bimetal blade.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I would recommend you try to keep as is.....maybe make a table....

Cutting up just takes away from the history behind the tire...just an opinion.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*'nother idea*

Drop the turkey fryer down the center and have the best of both worlds....smokin' rubber and deep fried turkey. :laughing:
If you have documentation of the tire's history it may appeal to collectors as a wall hanging as you said or for yourself. Dart board may be dangerous as the darts will ricochet off in any direction on a miss. :thumbdown:


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Dart boadt may be dangerous as the darts will ricochet off in any direction on a miss. :thumbdown:


That's how you make the game more exciting, especially after you've had a few.


----------



## rangerheave (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont have any real attachment for this particular tire. I only paid $20 for it and it came off of Danica Patricks car from the NationWide Series.

I agreed with the dart flying off and therefore that may not be a very good option.

I like the idea of the table top. Did you make that or is that a picture borrowed from someone else?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

rangerheave said:


> I like the idea of the table top. Did you make that or is that a picture borrowed from someone else?


 
I just found that pic on a google search....tire coffee table I believe. Another idea might be to use as a base for a floor lamp.....using the tire as the base.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Real nascar tires are thin and it WILL wrinkle up when cut apart. If you want to mount it you need to make something for it to mount over. A wood backing or something like that.


----------

